# Norpus' system



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

My system in 2ch critical listening mode prior to a gtg with the boys and a few bottles of red



Equipment Description
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/14324-post1.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks very nice and I bet it sounds sweet.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie, yes I am very happy with the sound.
The imaging from the diamond tweeters and FST mid are superb
The bass from the twin IB subs is something to behold, even in two channel there is plenty of sub 40Hz signal to get the feel for the music.
There are a couple of cd test tracks the neighbours really don't like tho so I have to be careful :wits-end: :R


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a REW sweep terryj did when he was visiting last year

802D plus front IB


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A response to die for... :T


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

maybe I shouldn't be the one to spring the surprise sonnie, but methinks in just a few weeks Norpus will have some new photos up of his system......

I'm guessing there will be a few gasps when they are posted. Shhh, don't let the secret out now will you.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Update from 2008, new speakers and some loaned valve 2ch gear on new cabinet
(The valve gear didn't like the vibes from the floor IB underneath - the feedback was rather scary - so out the valve gear went again, replaced with good old SS


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

apart from the feedback Ken, were you able to make an evaluation of how the valves sounded??

pics look wonderful, can't wait to hear how they sound!!

ready for this Sat??heh heh.....go the Tahs!!


----------

